
Revealed: Google’s plan for quantum computer supremacy - the_duke
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23130894-000-revealed-googles-plan-for-quantum-computer-supremacy/
======
Cozumel
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12417261](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12417261)
although no-one commented.

~~~
the_duke
Hmm, weird. The URL is the same.

Why didn't HN prevent me from posting this? It usually does.

